# κλασικός ή κλασσικός



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Ιδού η απορία: το ΛΝΕΓ επισημαίνει ότι επειδή η λέξη είναι λατινικής προέλευσης (<λατ. classicus) και δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην αρχαία γλώσσα, είναι ορθό να γράφεται με ένα -σ. 

Από την άλλη ο κακομοίρης και η γενιά του που το έμαθε με -σσ, αναρωτιέται: γιατί όταν η ορθογραφία έχει καθιερωθεί έτσι, πρέπει να το ξεμάθει και να το γράφει με ένα -σ; Και γιατί είναι *ορθό*; Ποιο το σκεπτικό της *ορθότητας* σε αυτή την περίπτωση;


----------



## La usurpadora (Jan 14, 2009)

Μια πολυσέλιδη ανάλυση εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Άρα, είναι ζήτημα απλοποίησης. Δεν θα πιάσω τώρα το ζήτημα της απλοποίησης, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω το επιχείρημα του Μπαμπινιώτη περί *ορθότητας*. Εκεί είναι που κόλλησα.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Όχι, είναι κλα_*σσ*_ικό ζήτημα αισθητικής!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 19, 2009)

Βάλτε μέσα σε όλα αυτά τα διλήμματα, λέξεις όπως το γλύφω vs γλείφω (όπως το είχα βάλει και μου το διορθώσανε, γιατί το πρώτο σημαίνει λαξεύω κι ας χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον και με τη σημασία του γλείφω εδώ και χρόνια), ξύδι vs ξίδι κλπ. 

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=95621&ct=114


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 20, 2009)

Άλλο ένα item στην υπερφορτωμένη λίστα to do του Nickel ;): πηγούνι vs πιγούνι.


----------

